# You probably don't remember me.



## tnlucie

Hi.  I'm trying to reconnect with someone I met last Summer. I'd like to be able to type "You probably don't remember me" in Czech. It's from a girl to a girl.  Would anyone kindly help me with this?

*kisses*
-Lucie


----------



## slavic_one

Ty si mě asi nepamatuješ.


----------



## tnlucie

Thank you!


----------



## winpoj

I'd rather say:

"Ty si na mě asi nepamatuješ."


----------



## Yimo

tnlucie said:


> Hi.  I'm trying to reconnect with someone I met last Summer. I'd like to be able to type "You probably don't remember me" in Czech. It's from a girl to a girl.  Would anyone kindly help me with this?
> 
> *kisses*
> -Lucie


Asi si na mě nevzpomínáš.
(_Remember someone_ is closer to _vzpomínat si na někoho_ in this case, than _pamatovat si někoho_)


----------

